# Sanguinary Guard as Allies



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

I am thinking of adding a Dante Nipple Wing to my Salamanders as an allied Strike force, more for the fluffy reasons than anything else as Salamanders aren't really into Jump Troops.

Good or bad idea on the table?


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

Nipple wing is rather beastly, but is a HUGE target. They don't have Inuv so AP2 blasts can turn your day sour very fast. 

HOWEVER, they are one of the best Jump Pack units in the game. As for fluff, I have no reason why the Blood Angels would show up in such force to aid the Salamanders. Seems like you could just take some Assault marines and not paint them like Salamanders and say their on lone from another chapter or something.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Why would the Blood Angles be less likely to help the Salamanders as compared to another chapter? 

"AP2 blasts can turn your day sour very fast" LOL, pretty much a universal truth !


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

idk, I've not a big fan of Terminators and deff not a big fan of Nipplewing. One Excorcist can wipe out your entire squad with an easy round of shooting. On average 4 shots, 3 hits, wounding on 2s mean 3 dead Nipples and the tank just earned it's points back.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

WOW the exorcist certainly does pack a punch, not being a blast is pretty deadly I'd reckon. 
Your average would be 3 shots tho' ? for 2 hits and pretty much certain death.

I least I know what I'll be "Decent of Angels'ing" with Plasma Guns right behind if I ever face the Sister's


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Actual average is 3.5 so... it's pretty much 3 or 4. Of course it's pointless to say, don't take rock, I counter it with paper. It's true of everything. 

I just think that many points on a model without an invul save is crazy. Can you put a priest with them for FnP at least?


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

FNP won't work against an S8 attack, Instant Death you see.

I prefer my solution of dropping behind it and blowing it away before it fires!:biggrin:


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

If it has rear armour 10, you don't even need plasma or melta. You'll get ten S4 shots and Dante's melta. If you want to be sure, I take 2 infernus pistols plus Dante's. The no scatter deep strike means they fry any target. Just watch for multiples of the nastier AP1 and 2 stuff.
Another point, don't take the Chapter Banner if you're leaning toward deep striking. It makes them a prime target but works great if starting on table or assaulting from a hovering Stormraven. An entire squad with Master Crafted weapons ... -eyes fog over-
... Ah-hem. My apologies for the nostalgic moment.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Yeh sounds pretty good I reckon. Will make a nice adjunct to both my Salamanders and GK's I think.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

The Sanguinary Guard assisting the Grey Knights also has fluff basis. It's in the BA codex, in the timeline.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks for the tip. I like the idea of an assault on a Bloodthirster aided by Sanguinary Guard!


----------



## Thorn (May 29, 2013)

*Salamander/BA Allies*

I'm debating on doing the same thing with my salamander army. I like to stay true to how Salamander's don't have many assault or skimmers due to Nocturne's gravity. The 6th edition ally rule says that you have to have an HQ and Troop to have an ally. Well if you take Dante, the Sanguinary Guard are troops now. So while your opponent is wondering why your salamanders are slugging it across the table, Dante and the Sanguinary guard come floating down on top of them =P. I am also taking a furiso librarian dreadnought because who doesn't want a flying librarian dreadnought(wings of sang) with two psychic powers as an ELITE. But then again I am always one for fluff.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Better do it before a new codex comes out and makes it so Dante only makes SG a Troops in a primary detachment. Not that it will happen fast....but it happened to DA with Sammael and Belial.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

The alternative, which will gain you a few models and not much loss in potency, would be a Reclusiarch with Death Company.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Whatever you do be sure to pack a priest or two. Jump pack is all you need. If you wanna get fancy give him a PW but keep him enclosed in 2+ saves
It's a pity BA are so lacking in Invul saves. You'd think a chapter of Angels would have a few Iron Halos to spare ;-P


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Arcane said:


> Actual average is 3.5 so... it's pretty much 3 or 4. Of course it's pointless to say, don't take rock, I counter it with paper. It's true of everything.


Erm... what dice are you playing that have an average roll? Sure, you'd get 3.5 if you took the mean of all the numbers you rolled if you rolled it an infinite number of times, but isn't the whole point of dice that they _don't_ have an average roll (average result maybe but not average roll)?

Midnight


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Basic mathhammer dictates that the average roll of 1d6 is 3.5, but that's generally factored in only when rolling multiple six-sided dice. Yes, mathematically if you add up all the numbers you could roll (1+2+3+4+5+6) then divide by 6, the average comes out to 3.5, but when rolling a single die there is never going to be a greater or lesser chance of rolling any given number, so you should round the fraction off and just say odds are you're going to get around 3. 

Where the .5 comes into play is multiple dice. The mathematical average of 2d6 is 7. Of all the possible combinations of numbers, 7 is the one with the most possible iterations and therefore the most likely to occur. The 3.5 rule of thumb is handy in multiple dice situations, but somewhat misleading with only one.

In any event, judicious use of cover and maybe a librarian with a bubble shield power is advisable. A priest won't help you much against anything that'll blast through that armor without a save, but they're cheap and there's no reason not to include one to hedge against bad luck armor saves and the like.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Galahad said:


> Where the .5 comes into play is multiple dice. The mathematical average of 2d6 is 7. Of all the possible combinations of numbers, 7 is the one with the most possible iterations and therefore the most likely to occur. The 3.5 rule of thumb is handy in multiple dice situations, but somewhat misleading with only one.


Yes, this is what confused me - I generally only take averages into account when rolling 2D6 or more (for example, knowing that Psychic Shriek will roll 10.5 on average is pretty useful, and fairly reliable), but as you say 1D6 has no 'real' average, only a theoretical one.



Galahad said:


> In any event, judicious use of cover and maybe a librarian with a bubble shield power is advisable. A priest won't help you much against anything that'll blast through that armor without a save, but they're cheap and there's no reason not to include one to hedge against bad luck armor saves and the like.


Agreed, although I would disagree on a Priest not helping against anything blasting through armour - sure, Meltaguns will scythe through you, but Plasma Guns (more and more common that they are) will be 2/3 as effective as normal, without factoring in any cover save. This leads to a happy state of affairs as Krak Missiles and Battle Cannons bounce off the Artificer Armour, while Plasma weapons and Rends will come off the Feel No Pain/Cover. Still, solid advice.

Midnight


----------

